# best board for butters



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

heres what i would pick if i was buying a boards for jibs starting with the best...

1. Capita horrorscope FK
2. Rome artifact or artifact rocker
3. K2 WWW
4. stepchild jibstick


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

For strickly butters I would get the softest Batalion with TBT tech or the softest Omatic with BS tech.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

THe horrorscope is good, I prefer the artifact 85/rocker though. Either one is a great choice


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The Bataleon Airobic is perfect for that. It's a noodle, and with the TBT it's so easy to butter and press without catching an edge. I had one last season, and it was crazy fun.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

SubZero or Airobic


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

+1 for subzero


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

signal park rocker. BUY IT or your a bitch.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

zk0ot said:


> signal park rocker. BUY IT or *you're* a bitch.


Fixed that for ya :thumbsup: WINK

Good suggestion by the way


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

LOL, i seemed to forget that all us snowboard folk have excelent grammer skills.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

zk0ot said:


> LOL, I seemed to have forgotten that all of us snowboard folk have excellent grammar skills.


Yeah. We do. Pay attention next time or we'll all come and kick your literary arse.


----------



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

i think i am going to go with the The Bataleon Airobic. Just because the guy that told me to try it had one. and the price is right. Also i like the looks of it.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

mikemounlio said:


> i think i am going to go with the The Bataleon Airobic. Just because the guy that told me to try it had one. and the price is right. Also i like the looks of it.


Great decision...you're gonna love it!


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

you're a bitch.... not really i jsut had to follow through with my original post. enjoy your bataleon


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Hahahahaha Signal park rocker? Haha that board is for bitches that dont know how to press. The board pressses for you haha. Damn not talking shit on you just that board. I dont understand that one


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

I know I rode one and handed it back to the signal guy and asked him if this board was made as a joke... he looked at me.funny


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

someone need to make a board called "the butter knife" for all your buttery goodness.
with this board you could OWN tricks like:

buttery muffin
corncob butter
switch butter toast jam

this shit would go off!

this could be a rad graphic for it


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Haha the graphic alone would sell the board


----------



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

This board would be just to help me learn to butter. After this year i get rid of it and my elan inverse and get a very good all round board. I just think my elan is to stiff to learn butters on. 



I wont be buying this board till i can realy try my elan at butters. If i can get my board to somewhat butter then ill stick with it alone. 


Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Im sayin JibStick is your best bet. Or check the Arbor Draft that things way sick


----------



## songa (Oct 8, 2010)

how bout a bataleon evil twin?


----------



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

I will bring this topic back up when i am ready to buy. I will make a choice based upon user reviews.


----------



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

I have went over this topic for weeks now. What i want someone to do is give me the name of what you would get.


I mean 


1. which board
2. which boots
3. which bindings

I am looking not for super cheap, or top line, but best flat land trick board (butter machine)


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

mikemounlio said:


> I have went over this topic for weeks now. What i want someone to do is give me the name of what you would get.
> 
> 
> I mean
> ...


1.) bataleon airobic 
2.) 32 lashed
3.) Flux rk

what i really want haha
1.) capita black snowboard of death
2.) 32 tm2
3.) rome 390 boss

edit: and i have a 04 cbr too


----------



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

I will look into your choice thanks. 




My bike will be gone very soon. But a 1000 will take its place in no time


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

mikemounlio said:


> I will look into your choice thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont like how the 1000rr doesnt have a undertail pipe. other than that it's real nicccce


----------



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

Look up hyper-flo. I have them on my 07 man do themy sound mean. I took off all my stickers and now everyone asks is that a 1000. By far the best pipes i have ever had


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

mikemounlio said:


> Look up hyper-flo. I have them on my 07 man do themy sound mean. I took off all my stickers and now everyone asks is that a 1000. By far the best pipes i have ever had


nice, i have a two brothers exhaust on mine with a super fat shiny mid pipe running behind the right peg.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

oneshot said:


>


Lol, Weird Science!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

If you want sooooooper butterability in bindings, go Flux SR15. Urethane backs and the flexiest chassis out there...well except maybe for the Salomon Relay.


----------

